# Visa requirement confusion



## firsttimeexpat (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi All,
I realise this has been asked many times before but I can't find specific answer for my case.

I will be sponsored by JAFZA, company is organising most things. I have had my docs stamped by FCO in Milton Keynes. What else do I need to do for residency visa? Can I do everything in Dubai, or do I need to go to UAE Embassy in London to get some stamps. If so, what docs need to be stamped.

My colleague from Europe who is leaving out there did nothing as far as embassy visits etc go (3 years ago), but I seem to be jumping through hoops.

Running out of time so if I can do everything else out there, that would be handy.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Visas at JAFZA are pretty straightforward and I think the only docs you need attested are marriage and birth certificates if you are sponsoring wife/kids. I have a JAFZA visa and was not required any documents besides my passport and signed contract. Double check with your company PRO just to be on the safe side. However even if JAFZA does not need attested papers, I'd still atesst them just in case, as you never know when you'll need them (if you change employers for example).


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

You will need to get a final stamp from the UAE embassy in London. I can't remember the exact cost as I did mine about 2 years ago but there is a priority service, where you pay an extra tenner and they do it for you on the same day. Otherwise, it takes 3 working days (well, it did 2 years ago!)

Whether you need your certificate attested depends entirely on the occupation listed on your visa. Depending on the occupation listed, the free zone authority will request an attested copy of your degree certificate to process and grant your visa. Your employer should be able to tell you whether there is this requirement for your occupation. This requirement exists for the so-called 'Highly skilled/ managerial" positions.

But, as Izzy has stated, it is better to get it sorted before you arrive as the process is much easier than getting it done here, where either way, the certificates would end up going back to the UK for the attestation process.


----------



## firsttimeexpat (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks Guys. Ok, will make the trip to London to get attestation done; just to be on the safe side.


----------



## msande10 (Sep 16, 2010)

Sorry to hijack this but I have a similar question...

I've sent my papers (degree cert and passport) to the FCO in Milton Keans for legalisation. I sent two weeks ago and the have basically messed up because while they "can't discuss individual cases over the phone" they did say that if I resend they will do them free of charge so if that isn't an admission of guilt I don't know what is!

I wont get them back until middleof next week and I head out on Sunday so won't have time to get them to the UAE embassy and get them back fully attested. Is it possible to take the legalised docs somehwere in Dubai and get the final stage done there?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

msande10 said:


> Sorry to hijack this but I have a similar question...
> 
> I've sent my papers (degree cert and passport) to the FCO in Milton Keans for legalisation. I sent two weeks ago and the have basically messed up because while they "can't discuss individual cases over the phone" they did say that if I resend they will do them free of charge so if that isn't an admission of guilt I don't know what is!
> 
> I wont get them back until middleof next week and I head out on Sunday so won't have time to get them to the UAE embassy and get them back fully attested. Is it possible to take the legalised docs somehwere in Dubai and get the final stage done there?


As far as I know, the attestation needs to take place in the country where the degree was issued. The best option for you is to have a friend and family member take it to the UAE embassy in London on your behalf and then courier the attested documents to you in Dubai. 

One thing to bear in mind is that you need your passport back if you need to travel. If you are running out of time, the other option is to travel to Milton Keynes and wait around for them to complete the legalisation and then head down to London to complete the process. It should take you no more than 2 days to get this done or alternatively, pay one of the law firms to do this for you and then send it to you in Dubai (though that would be expensive & it would be easier to just get a friend or relative with some free time to do this for you).


----------

